# 75Pfund Sail an der Spinnrute abgedrillt



## Ansgar (19. August 2005)

Moin,

ein Kollege von mir hat neulich einen 75Pfund Sail an der (schweren) Spinnrute abgedrillt.
War auch keine High end Geschichte, ganz normale Kombo - also nichts mit high end japanischen Geraetschaften...

Werde mir glaube ich auch jetzt mal ne Sailfisch-Spinn-Kombo zulegen, sieht aus wie fun ... )

All the best
Ansgar

PS: anbei ein Pic (sein copyright!)...


----------



## wodibo (19. August 2005)

*AW: 75Pfund Sail an der Spinnrute abgedrillt*

Das glaub ich jetzt nicht  |kopfkrat  #v 

Da meldet sich der kerl mal wieder und dann gleich so ein Kracher #6
Richte dem Kumpel nen fettes Petri aus old germany aus!!!! Ich bin auch gar nicht neidig  #q  |supergri


----------



## HD4ever (19. August 2005)

*AW: 75Pfund Sail an der Spinnrute abgedrillt*



			
				Ansgar schrieb:
			
		

> sieht aus wie fun ... )



garantiert sieht das so aus !!!!   #6#6#6
Glückwunsch zu dem Erlebnis an deinem Kumpel !


----------



## Ansgar (19. August 2005)

*AW: 75Pfund Sail an der Spinnrute abgedrillt*



			
				wodibo schrieb:
			
		

> Da meldet sich der kerl mal wieder und dann gleich so ein Kracher #6
> Richte dem Kumpel nen fettes Petri aus old germany aus!!!! Ich bin auch gar nicht neidig  #q  |supergri



Moin Wodibo,

was machen die Auswanderungsgelueste?

Werde Petri ausrichten. Netter Drill...

Aber n richtiger Kracher sieht denn doch eher so aus, oder nicht (siehe Pic)?? )


----------



## Hechthunter21 (19. August 2005)

*AW: 75Pfund Sail an der Spinnrute abgedrillt*

ein Tolles Foto...
Gruß an deinen Kumpel & sag ihm Petri zu dem Fang


----------



## dorschhai (19. August 2005)

*AW: 75Pfund Sail an der Spinnrute abgedrillt*

Dickes Petri auch von mir! Wie viel WG hatte denn die schwere Spinne?


----------



## wodibo (19. August 2005)

*AW: 75Pfund Sail an der Spinnrute abgedrillt*



			
				Ansgar schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Wodibo,
> 
> was machen die Auswanderungsgelueste?



Sind nach wie vor da aber auch verdammt schwer. Hatte letztens in NZ gesehen das 25 LKW-Fahrer gesucht wurden. Wär was für mich, hab aber nur den deutschen FS 3 und darf wegen einem kleinkarierten deutschen Gesetz keinen Zweier machen  #q


----------



## Jürgen (19. August 2005)

*AW: 75Pfund Sail an der Spinnrute abgedrillt*

@ Ansgar,

danke für die pics  #6 

Jetzt träum ich wieder - tuni und ein schwertträger fehlen noch in meiner 
Sammlung   

@ wodibo

hey dieter - ich dachte du wärst längst nach norge ausgewandert!?  :c


----------



## Rausreißer (19. August 2005)

*AW: 75Pfund Sail an der Spinnrute abgedrillt*

Joh Ansgar, schönes Foto.
Da zuckt es doch schon wieder überall bei mir.... :m 

Der Fisch auf dem 2. Foto hat bestimmt das Schnurlaufrollchen angewärmt...
Was war den das für ein Thun?

@Wodi ich drück weiter die Daumen. 

Gernot :g


----------



## Sailfisch (19. August 2005)

*AW: 75Pfund Sail an der Spinnrute abgedrillt*

Moin Ansgar!
Besten Dank für den Bericht und das Bild! Angeblich sind auf den Malediven sogar schon beim Popperfischen Sails eingestiegen. Ist bestimmt ein toller Spaß.


----------



## bissfieber (19. August 2005)

*AW: 75Pfund Sail an der Spinnrute abgedrillt*

Oh mann nich schlecht Petrie Heil von mir. Sowas möchts ich auch mal machen!!!


----------



## Toddi (20. August 2005)

*AW: 75Pfund Sail an der Spinnrute abgedrillt*

Ich zitiere mal die ganzen Ahnungslosen auf diesem Planeten:

"Angeln is´ja sooooo langweilig!" #6  #6  #6 


Gruß, Toddi :g  :g  :g


----------



## Tyron (20. August 2005)

*AW: 75Pfund Sail an der Spinnrute abgedrillt*

Goile pics, danke für die netten Eindrücke, die du uns übermittelst :O)
So ne Granate an der Spinne ist schon verdammt beeindruckend!


----------



## Stingray (20. August 2005)

*AW: 75Pfund Sail an der Spinnrute abgedrillt*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Was war den das für ein Thun?


 
Sage mal Hundszahn Thun.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Sailfisch (20. August 2005)

*AW: 75Pfund Sail an der Spinnrute abgedrillt*



			
				Stingray schrieb:
			
		

> Sage mal Hundszahn Thun.
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Jupp, würde ich auch sagen!


----------



## Ansgar (21. August 2005)

*AW: 75Pfund Sail an der Spinnrute abgedrillt*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Jupp, würde ich auch sagen!



Na klar, Dogtooth Tuna... (oder deutsch Hudezahnthunfisch)

War fuer den geneigten lesern ja schon in der Juli Fisch und Fang zu sehen, wie Karsten_Berlin hier ja schon mal angekuendigt hatte ...

@RR: Der hat garantiert das Schnurlaufroellchen schoen warm gehalten... Da kannst Du mal von ausgehen )

All the best
Ansgar

PS: Achso, die Spinne das war glaube ich so ein Ugly Stick um die 8kg oder so... (die Ruten werden hier in KG angegeben, nicht in Wurfgewicht) denke mal so um die 100gr Wurfgewicht


----------

